# pseudotropheus saulosi



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

hi i have a 50 gallon 4'long [already established] and i want to buy a breeding group of pseudotropheus saulosi [1male and 4 females] but i need to know wich fish are compatable with them.oh and if you have a set for sale then personal message me.thanks.


----------



## Shayman10 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saulosi are a great species only fish.

Consider going with 3 males and 15ish females.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

i thought about something like that but my tank is my breeding tank as well as my show tank so i want to try and get several species in there.. has anyone had success combining these fish with other species


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm just setting up my P.saulosi tank (4 footer too) finally after months deliberating. Have got two rock piles, at either end.

There are 6 P.acei (yellowtail) in there, just waiting for the LFS to get enough saulosi in (yellow one's, they had the orange).

You could a P.acei (ngara) - adults are black with white fins. Would be a good contrast. Although when juvenile appear the same as yellowtails, until an inch or so in length.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

morzan280 said:


> so i want to try and get several species in there.. has anyone had success combining these fish with other species


You don't have the space for "several" species. If you choose carefully, 2-3 species max _might_ work at breeding groups in this size tank.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've mixed them with Labidochromis perlmutt and had a good experience with that combo.

Like cichlidaholic said, I would limit it to 2-3 species max.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

ya thats what i mean only about 3 smaller breeding groups of about 1 male 3 females but i figure if i have 12 fish in there then the 3 females wont be harrased as much because of the extra fish but who knows i might just get 2 breeding groups and have a couple loners from several species.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

i just looked at those labidochromis sp. [perlmutt] and i think im going to start looking for a breeding group of them as well.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Saulosis, rusties and white labs would be a very colourful combination that could do in a smaller tank (small by mbuna standards that is).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with adding loners from other species is that they will crossbreed outside of their species, producing hybrids. Also the loners are likely to be the more colorful males and you will worsen your male:female ratio resulting in excessive aggression.

So I'd consider sticking to either 3 breeding groups or all fish in the tank same sex.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

i was hoping for some loners but oh well ill just get 3 breeding groups.whates everyones input on getting a group of labidochromis sp.perlmutt as well.and are these fish expensive [how much for a group of 1 male and 3-4 females] personal message me if you need to.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I wouldn't think a perlmutt would be any more expensive than a typical mbuna price. Finding someone that has them is the more difficult part. Not all that common of a mbuna at the moment.

If you're going to do a breeding group, from a hobbyist I'd guess $30-$50. From a store, I'd guess $60-$100.

Part of what I like about cichlids so much is starting with a group as fry and raising them up to get a breeding group. Odds are you get the best chance for quality doing this because most breeders keep the best group for themselves, until they get sick of them and feel like switching out.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

There is a group of perlmutts on aquabid.com. the price doesn't look to bad. [email protected] $35 w/ free shipping.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1216385403


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

i was wondering what kinds of things they would like in order to breed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't need to do anything special for these fish to get them to breed. Once they are old enough and they settle into the tank (possibly a year if you get them small), if you just keep to the daily routine religiously, they will breed. In fact you might want to get them to stop! No special food or decor or anything. Just clean oxygenated water and quality every-day food like New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula or Dainichi, etc.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

k cause i just bought my first breeding quad from someone at the trading forum :thumb: and he said theyve bread a couple times and i want them to breed in my tank so i can experience having fry  ....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So they might surprise you, but give them about 3 months to settle in.


----------

